# Completed rubber band rifle



## curiousgeorge (Nov 6, 2006)

Here are a couple of pics of the completed lever action rubber band rifle...


----------



## mailee (Nov 11, 2005)

That is just brilliant George. I have to ask, how does the mechanism work?


----------



## curiousgeorge (Nov 6, 2006)

mailee said:


> That is just brilliant George. I have to ask, how does the mechanism work?


Here is the url for downloading the manual showing all the parts and how they are assembled..

https://www.youtube.com/redirect?q=...QciU6gieEa9FMsgN8MTQxNTc0Mjk1MEAxNDE1NjU2NTUw


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

that is so cool...


----------



## Gaffboat (Mar 11, 2012)

That looks absolutely great, George! :yes4:


----------



## 3efingers (Dec 21, 2006)

I was going to suggest that you bring it to lunch tomorrow but then I'd have to shoot it a time or two and you can see how that would turn out!! But still a great job!


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

Excellent job George. You might need something like that in Texas.:jester:


----------



## Badger2 (Nov 11, 2014)

Nice work. I have downloaded the dtails to try later.
Malcolm


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

Looks great, George,
How did you get the crinkle finish on the faux metal parts? Looks like a Henry Riflemans rifle, you Texans sure know about rifles. 
A kid would get arrested here ,or I would have to register it after they passed all the guns laws here recent election.


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

That's quite an amazing amount of detail for a wooden gun , great job. Now if we could see a video of it in action !


----------



## firstmuller (Aug 28, 2014)

Thanks for the info on this. I will have to see if I can get get this built some time.
Allen


----------



## swarfmaker (Aug 27, 2012)

Nifty! Thanks for showing. Nice howling dog also.


----------



## curiousgeorge (Nov 6, 2006)

swarfmaker said:


> Nifty! Thanks for showing. Nice howling dog also.


Ronald,
It's not a dog. It's a coyote.


----------



## curiousgeorge (Nov 6, 2006)

RainMan1 said:


> That's quite an amazing amount of detail for a wooden gun , great job. Now if we could see a video of it in action !


Rick,
Here is the url for the original designers site with videos of the gun in operation...

https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCJ0TanuhfhmuOC_DhcipJ_w


----------



## curiousgeorge (Nov 6, 2006)

Herb Stoops said:


> Looks great, George,
> How did you get the crinkle finish on the faux metal parts? Looks like a Henry Riflemans rifle, you Texans sure know about rifles.
> A kid would get arrested here ,or I would have to register it after they passed all the guns laws here recent election.


Herb,
It's actually not a crinkle finish. That is just the wood grain of the gold (brass) receiver making it look that way. I used a gold metallic and dark steel Rustolium spray paint on the "metal" parts and stained the wood parts.


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

I didn't realize it was a repeating rifle. Even neater George. That could great fun on our long winter nights.


----------



## swarfmaker (Aug 27, 2012)

Shows I'm on the other side of the world: dont know them critters, (Except Wiley E of course) Still like it, though. ;->


----------

